# rim busted



## matt_pound (Apr 18, 2005)

anybody here ever have a rim bust in half, i hit a pot hole on the freeway, and my damn rim just cracked and split all the way down the middle, here is the weird part, the tire is fine


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

is it the stock rim? thats freakin crazy ive never heard of it happening.....i could only understand if it was a horrible quality aftermarket 3 peice or something that was loose all the way around....but thats incredibly unlikely too


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

My friend had a mustang that he had just converted to 5 speed and he slid off the road and his rim hit the edge of the road and cracked his cobra rim in half so I know it possible. And Cobra Rims arnt made cheaply if you buy the reals ones.


----------

